# that feeling you get..



## brooksisdead (Nov 28, 2007)

when living indoors for so ong..you forget what it feels like to be a starving parasite feeding off of the flesh of anything oy ucn get your filthy hands on.

goddamnit...i hate this feeling.

the streets await..but things get in the way..

personal attachments are preventing me from obtaining my filthiness.
i do not blame for this..i just cannot find a solution..

i miss the feeling of the dirt on my skin.

us peasants have never known the kings..nor their kingdoms..
for they fear our filth..

but us peasants..we relish this filth..

may the kings kingdoms crumble..

bleh..random poem.

advice?


----------



## Benny (Nov 9, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. I have gotten soft and convoluted. Lost my direction because I live in a society that I don't fit into.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 17, 2008)

Ive been a house cat for 11 months now. Everytime i see a train or a hitch hiker go by a part of me dies. But it scares the hell out of me that i get the feeling to just leave less and less. I'm getting too comfortable and fat. BLAH! me and my striving thirst for further education! I havent even graduated and im starting college! I hate commitments.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah it really makes you appriciate the simpler things in life. Like the importance of a meal...and toilet paper haha


----------



## Mouse (Nov 19, 2008)

it's been almost 2 years since i left the streets.

last night my friends and i started seriously discussing apartment rental. 

i went home, cried a lot. dug my pack out. considered my options. called my friend in NC and let her talk my down and went to sleep feeling a tiny bit better. but it still freaks me out.


----------



## finn (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess the secret is to find freedom in something, art maybe, if you're stuck. But I don't know, I'm thinking of renting instead of squatting, even though the last few times I've rented have turned out to be disasters of their own...


----------



## katiehabits (Nov 19, 2008)

i like it. i've been trying to get off the streets for a while now but i miss the road dirt. the cold steel rails & never ending highway sings my name.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 21, 2008)

The more comfortable i get the less i want to travel. it makes me feel like im cheating on the road. I feel guilty


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Nov 21, 2008)

The past few weeks have been fucking crazy stressful and confusing. Between court crap and some new info I learned about, my head has been pretty well mush. Decided to skip outta town this weekend just to clear my head. Came up to San Jose to see my dad and pig out on free food. Well, today I was walking around downtown and just felt off. Normally this would clear my head, but today there was just a nice fog floating around in there. Ended up walking past two guys and a dog chillin against a wall with their packs and a guitar case flipped open [one was just kinda sitting there looking at the guitar] and a sign that said "Traveling Need Supplies God Bless". That basically was enough to make me realize why I have this haze. I miss Clovis. Fucking shit hole town that is nothing but asshole cops, bitchy old people, drama with younger people, and people who will stab you in the back in order to score some change for their next beer. It's the fact that I've been on my ass too much lately and gotten comfortable with a bed, heater, a/c, free laundry, and warm showers. Now on top of that, I got this dame that is unintentionally screwing with my head to the point I don't wanna leave because that would mean more time away from her, and the past year and a half or so was too long without seeing her.

I guess what I am trying to say is that not only am I getting comfortable with staying put, when I get out on the road (even if it involves a Greyhound and couch-surfing) I start to miss the one place I hate the most.

Someone wanna shoot me please?


----------



## Ravie (Nov 23, 2008)

awe at the allmighty "black hole." everyone has at least one. its a town you hate but miss like an asshole sibling. Mine is Redding, CA and anyone who has been there for more that ten minutes hates it. tweakers, assholes, and yuppies. I still hate it more than any other place, but i would gladly go see it any time.


----------

